# Snow White - due 1/8/16



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Since we are officially 3 weeks away, I thought I'd start a post for Snow White. As some may know, she is very special to us. She is our first goat and has been in our lives for 5 1/2 years (wow, where has the time gone?!?!?!)

We're really excited to see what she has. She generally goes 1-2 days over her due date. Right now I am guessing twins. With her, I never know what to expect lol


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Wow, She is huge!!! Good luck with kidding!:clap:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

MoonShadow said:


> Wow, She is huge!!! Good luck with kidding!:clap:


Ditto that! So excited to see the babies! What breed is she and do you have a picture of the buck? Very nice, artful photos, BTW.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! This is her 7th pregnancy! She is coming on about 7 years old now. We got her in April 2010 and she delivered her first babies that summer. We had to get her on a winter schedule, and is bred 1x a year for 4-H babies 

She is a Kiko/dairy cross, she isn't a huge, meaty doe, but she sure puts out big, fast growing babies.
She has given us 1 single, 3 sets of twins, 1 set of triplets, and 1 set of quads! she raised all of her babies, except 1 quad who another doe adopted when she was about 2 weeks old. She's an excellent mama.

She is bred to a fullblood paint buck (our first time using a homebred buck on a doe!). His name is Ajax, my youngest daughter showed him over the summer and he did really well, we absolutely adored this guy, and bred 2 does to him. Since most of our little herd is related to him, and the other buck we used, we sold them after everyone was bred.

I have more recent pics, but I'd have to find them, this is from Aug he was 7mo









My oldest daughter had to show him at that show since he was nervous and wanted to bolt (big chicken....lol  )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is such a beautiful animal! Can't wait to see those kids - what a nice buck you produced.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Wow exciting !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> She is such a beautiful animal! Can't wait to see those kids - what a nice buck you produced.


Thanks! We really adored him. If we had more land, and more does that aren't related, we would have kept him. He was such a sweetheart, and so easy going, and loved the way he looked.

These are the babies she's produced... I don't expect much color, if any, but it'll be fun to see what she has!

2010 & 2011 were from the same buck, I was not a fan of this crossing... although the 2011 doe kid was pretty.

Red buck, grey headed doe









2011 doe kid & buck


















2012 & 2013 were from the same buck...
13lb. single doe kid (Loved this doe, regret selling her!)









6 weeks old!









2013 triplets, 1 red doe, 2 bucks


















2014 Quads, 1 doe and 3 bucks (doe unfortunately was a hermi)
14lbs, 9lbs, 8lbs, 7lbs.


















2015
doe & buck









Her buck kid at 6 weeks old, and the red boy is one of her twin grandson's at 7 weeks old.









It would be awesome if she'd throw some color, but like I said I never expect it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I love following Snow White's kidding threads each year! She looks great. She's so huge! I'd guess triplets...

I sure love that paint buck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice. 

Can't wait to see those kiddo's.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Great looking goats! And again -- you're a really good photographer! Great pics! Good luck with this season's kidding!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, she's a darling!  She's huge! I'll be watching to see what she and that handsome buck give you. Best wishes!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My vote is for triplets! Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

She is one I always watch for her waiting thread - looking forward to seeing what she has this year


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww thanks everyone I really do appreciate it ♥ She's very dear to us, and so fun that other people enjoy her as well. She may be mean to other goats, but my goodness she is just a sweetheart with people ♥

Today I gave her a light hoof trim, she has good, solid feet, they don't grow fast, but are super hard to trim due to being so hard (not complaining!).
So in the process she sneaks in my pocket and pulls out an empty cracker wrapper lol, she's such a stinker. She demanded I stop what I was doing right then and there and get her some treats, haha. I reward them with yummy wheat bread, ritz crackers or animal crackers after I trim feet.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

She looks really good, I would guess triplets  . I love her color, I also have two solid white boer does (not pure but roughly 88 and 94%, I'm hoping for white kids again! I'm not sure but something about a white boer stands out!!


----------



## strawhatboers (Dec 2, 2014)

Gorgeous doe! I have a doe due the same day! I am guessing triplets for you


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Blackheadedboers said:


> She looks really good, I would guess triplets  . I love her color, I also have two solid white boer does (not pure but roughly 88 and 94%, I'm hoping for white kids again! I'm not sure but something about a white boer stands out!!


You would like Savanna goats! They're my most favorite breed. The white better-Boer ;-)


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes I've always wanted a savanna but they are hard to find.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

They are. And costly. 
I have several but I'm not pursuing the breed anymore because most local buyers aren't interested. They all want brown-headed Boers. 
My BEST breeding-stock buckling this year was a Savanna/Boer & nobody wanted him :-(
"No, he's white. I want a meat goat; a purebred Boer"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's sad, I'd love to have Savannah goats, hardier the better! Unfortunately, Boer rule the roost around here too. 
Snow White's kids usually go to 4-H kids as market wethers, and last year we sold her doe as a commercial doe (with option to register 50%).

We have Snow White's red paint doe, Pandora. She's not very wide, and is not very meaty, but she's long and tall, and so far the past 2 winter's she's given us twin bucks, and 3 of the 4 were really nice 4-H market wethers.

Pandora taken a few days ago (due in late Feb) - she actually has a great pedigree on her sire side









Her wether that my daughter & son shared last summer









He was very, very adorable too, sweetest boy we've ever had 









This one from this year wasn't all that great as a wether, he sure was super long, just had no width -- he did have some spots.

















This one was nice, and ended up finishing 4th in a large class of high weight wethers at our state fair! (my son also finished 6th with him in showmanship), needless to say we were thrilled, especially since these aren't fancy 'club' type goats


















I do like Pandora's babies, they have definitely been pretty boys so far. I'd love to have a nice doe kid from her, but I won't get my hopes up on getting a doe lol.
I don't know if we'll keep any more daughters from Snow White, but it just depends. I do hope my kids can get a market wether and/or a commercial doe, or even a doe they can show as a % in breeding class.
Pandora was shown in breeding classes, and she showed really well.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Pandora (all of your goats, really) looks really nice. Your photography is amazing; I almost feel like I could step into your pictures. 
If Snow White is part Kiko she's probably VERY hardy? Hardy, pretty, good mama & sweet?? What a winning combination!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, yes, Snow White is very hardy. In fact, she's only ever been sick 1x, which was a couple of months ago, scared me to death. Not sure what it was, she was off of feed, scouring, and feeling horrible - within 24 hours she was back to normal. 
I can go twice as long on hoof trimming compared to the others. 
Pandora isn't as hardy, I think it's the boer in her. But she's okay. I just wish she had more of a Boer thickness to her. She has a naturally sunken in look in the midsection, that is hereditary - Snow White tends to have it, and so did Pandora's kids. But otherwise, I'm pleased.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

That's good well hopefully you get some nice kids out of Pandora and Snow White!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pandy looks great!! Those red wethers are super impressive!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay! Less then 2 weeks for us.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Yay! Less then 2 weeks for us.


Yep! Wow, I can't even believe we have babies due in 11 days! Now that Christmas is over, I am starting to stress about the weather, and getting barn projects done. The rain has just been horrible for so many, including us, the mud is so nasty and depressing.

On the other hand, Snow white seems to be doing well, poor mama has really slowed down the past week, and can't keep up with the others as much, she just takes her time and gets there when.... she gets there lol 
She had a little old, dry, and dirty discharge on her tail and vulva, so I think she's starting to lose some of her plug.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay! I wish ya luck my friend


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We spent some time with the goats, grazing them in the front yard...FINALLY a day with no rain! Though it was cloudy & dark, and felt cooler than it was.

The girls were all so happy, especially Snow White.










Her daughter Pandora on the left (due in 8 weeks), and Snow White (due in 10 days)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

1 week until she is due! Poor mama is so miserable. She's laying around more now, and not able to keep up with the girls, but she still tries to run for treats lol.
She still lets the others know she is boss when we turn her out with them, so she has plenty of energy. 
She's such a sweetheart, I'm hoping and praying for an easy kidding from her, and for a change, I really hope she goes early or on time, but... she'll probably want to cook the babies in that oven a couple more days, haha...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see what she has


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful pics! Hope all goes well for her and soon!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok the picture of her looking up at your daughter, mate got to be a Snow White thing lol if I ignore mine she will stand like that for as long as it takes to get kisses.
I sure hope she goes early for you. I'm not sure how much bigger she can get lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How sweet is her relationship with your daughter!!! What a pair. Good luck kidding. Hoping everything goes easy for her and you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, she is a sweetie, and is always very affectionate with my kids and I. She always expects hugs and scratches, it's really cute. 

She's due in 3 days, and is completely miserable. Her udder is huge, and she's slowed down a lot, and looks ouchy on the rear legs, most likely from weight, and her udder rubbing her legs. She still gets where she wants to go, she just takes her time. 
Her ligs are starting to loosen up, and she's got dried discharge. I am starting to feel impatient, can't wait for babies 
Hubby still needs to make a hay feeder for her kidding stall, then that will be ready. 
I love that the stalls are a little bigger than the old ones. 

I will try to get some pics when I go back outside in a few minutes.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am starting to wonder if Zoey really is due friday. I guess we will see. Her udder still isn't impressive but that can all change. I hope snow white throws out another paint for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is Snow White today, IMO she's big, but maybe the pictures make her look..bigger? lol Usually it's the other way around and pics don't do them justice, haha... :laugh:























































Those ears!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She has such nice strong pasterns for such a heavy bred doe - what a hardy animal!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love that doe! She looks so content with your daughter


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The race is on Zoey is pretty miserable today and playing the disappear/reappear ligs game. Her udder says she has time but her bug eyes say get these kids out now.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Now thats a wide goat!! Best Wishes!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

2 more days until she is due. I'm really starting to feel impatient! But keep reminding myself to relax, babies will be here soon enough.
She is definitely miserable today. Usually the girls go graze/browse in the woods, but today they haven't gone far. I don't know if its because 'the boss lady' doesn't want to, or if the trouble makers know my husband has been working on the fence, so the escape goats (Wysteria & Pandora) are sulking? lol. They found a place to go under the fence and into our neighbors woods to devour vine leaves...naughty, naughty brats!

Snow White is usually pretty active, but today she's definitely been laying around a lot. She'll go drink water and go to the hay shelter, then go back out and lay in the sunshine.

Late this morning her ligs were softening, and feeling more hollow around her tailhead. The last 2 years she's tricked me, and went into labor literately right after she lost her ligs, and acts fairly normal like nothing is going on. 
When she had quads, she never batted an eye, I check on her, she looks happy and perky although she was determined not to get up (she was HUGE), then next check an hour later and she had 2 babies out, 1 dry, drying off the 2nd, and was pushing out the 3rd lol.
Then last year with the twins, she seemed fine, so we had her go out of her stall so we could clean, she stood there with my daughter, and decided she wanted to go back inside, she started pushing 10 minutes later. 

Now... if I can get my husband to build her hay feeder in her kidding stall today, maybe the 'panic' feeling will ease. Nothing like waiting until the last minute!! I can just see him now... standing over a laboring Snow White, putting it together on the wall while she's pushing out babies....lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hahaha good luck I hope he can get it done before she is pushing. I am very last minute to so I guess it's a guy thing lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow - what a BIG beautiful girl!!! Best wishes with kidding!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Your Snow White manages to look regal even when she is about to burst!  Beautiful girl! Can't wait to see what she has. Happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She was about the same when we came in, nothing that makes me think I need to check her tonight, but starting tomorrow night I am sure I will start my nightly checks...just so she can go over due lol.

Hubby did get the hay feeder made, just hasn't hung it up yet...lol so Roger your probably right about him hanging it as she is pushing!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't believe you just admitted you aren't doing 3am checks on her tonight! She totally heard that!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL I know that was risky wasn't it? haha. 

She doesn't look like she'll go today, her ligs are still softening. When I put my hand around her tailhead this morning to feel ligs, I noticed she felt more 'squishy' which is a big change from yesterday. Her udder is filling, but not quite there yet. 
I'm planning on trimming her tail hair today, not worried about anything else, but the hair on her tail is really long.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Best wishes! Can't wait to see what she gives you!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! 

Her udder feels a little fuller, her ligs are definitely getting soft, and she seems more grumpy with the other does, she seems more ouchy, but she doesn't let it stop her from where she wants to go. I took them for a walk back in the woods to browse, and she enjoyed it as she always does 
You can definitely see where she is getting sunken in around her tailhead. Her udder isn't strutted, but it's sure a lot fuller and heavier today.
Ligs are still hanging in there.



















Dixie, Bean, Wysteria and Luna are behind her, they are all bred. Dixie is either due the 22nd or 29th, Wysteria is due the 27th, Luna the 28th, and Bean is our last doe bred, due Feb 21st. The only doe not in the picture that is bred is Pandora. 



























Thought I'd add that it seems like maybe the right side is filling more now than the left, because her udder seemed slightly lopsided.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She is so BIG!!!! Can't wait to see what she has (hopefully not at 3am!)


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh, yeah! Sunken flanks and a water balloon udder! Come on Snow White!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Her ligs are still hanging in there, and her udder doesn't feel quite ready yet, although it sure looks ready! I'm trying my best to be patient lol.

She's in her stall tonight, seemed content to lay down and sleep. I'll check her before I go to bed and decide if I'll do an overnight check or just wait until 6am.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She's looking so close! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh My!! Her herd mate behind her is looking wide too!! 
Hope to see kid pics soon!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Did you show her todays date??? I'm getting so excited for you! Hope all goes well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  Well not a lot different, I've checked on her off and on through the day. I think she is waiting for the weather change Saturday night/Sunday morning when it's supposed to turn really cold! Figures right? She does tend to be a day time kidder, so tomorrow would sure be nice, although I know better than to get my hopes up.
I did see both sides of her belly bouncing this afternoon, the babies were squirming up a storm, so I am thinking she may be working on positioning them. 
She is in her kidding stall at night, but out in a pen with Pandora during the day with access to the barn. She seems very content going into her kidding stall at night 

In the one pic, the doe who is behind her is due in 3 weeks. She always gets huge to the point she can't lay down, she usually sleeps sitting up lol. Last year she had 13 & 11lb. twins.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope she goes tomorrow during the day for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well no babies yet. She's laying around a lot more today, and we've had her hanging out with us today. She munched on her favorite vine leaves next to the driveway, and my daughter has been with her all day, feeding her leaves, hay, and just hanging out in the backyard. She's been happy to be away from the other goats, and spent the last hour laying down under the porch near the edge, which I find funny lol.

We're expecting temps to drop sometime in the morning, and turn cold, so I guess she's waiting. We are expecting a little snow, probably no accumulation or very little. It feels really good outside right now, mid 50s even with the thick cloud coverage.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well c'mon Snow White!!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Perhaps she is waiting for snow to kid, being as it matches her name!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, could be! The snow isn't too far away from us!

She is definitely in labor, she is ignoring us, concentrating, very sleepy, and has been doing some up and down stretches, and was standing and stretching. If this isn't labor then she is seriously good at tricking me lol

It's almost 11pm.... going to be a long night...


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait to meet them..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is starting to get serious, having some decent contractions and talking. She makes a solomn looking face when she has a contraction and looks like she is smiling. Sitting, getting up then gets up while pushing down, then lays down and slowly starts the process all over again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh come on Snow White! There are some eager people waiting to see your babies  and of course make sure not to stress mama out and have a easy kidding!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's so exciting! Happy kidding! Go Snow White!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Triplet does! Whew, and what a job it was getting them out! She labored and pushed hard for a while, to the point I was going to wash up and go in.

Then I seen a bubble but she just couldn't get it out. I look and think ok that is not a head or feet! It was a girl part and tail! First kid was backwards and upside down! No way to get feet or push her back in, mama was determined to get her out. I had to grab her tail and gently pull, but had to pull hard enough to help get her out. She was a little slow but was fine.
Next kid was head no feet upside down! I went in just far enough to find a foot, pull it forward znx gently helped pull that one. 
Last one was upside down and butt first! 

They were born around 1:20am and took about 30+ minutes in all. 
It's now 4am, I am sitting here next to Snow White while she tries to rest, babies are in the heating barrel all Tuckered out, absolutely adorable . 

First born looks like a mini Snow White, second is big medium red head, and last looks like a blonde head. I will share pics later, I am on my phone, and prefer to use the computer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Triplet does!! Congratulations!!! Awesome job getting them out too. I had 3 butt first kids last year and that's no fun trying to rearrange them.  

Weird about the upside down girls!! :scratch:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Triplet doelings are the best! Good job helping her get them out. I've been there; knowing you need to find a leg but mom is pushing so hard its impossible. Finally had to pull him out by the ear! But I think pulling out by the tail might be harder! Congrats


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Yay! Congrats!

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's almost 8am, I am getting ready to head to bed. I stayed out in the barn all night to keep an eye on everything. My husband just went out to check on them, and make sure they all nurse. He is a pro at getting them to nurse. Her udder is so big, her teats hang lower and the babies keep wanting to look up for a teat - they will eventually learn.

Our weather got really crazy overnight, just after the babies nursed and almost dry. Very gusty winds howled all night, 25-35mph wind gusts. It's gotten really cold, down to 30 with a wind chill of 17.

I am going to get some zzz's, here is one pic for now.
The one on the left was born first, one on the right 2nd, and middle was 3rd.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful kids! I want that white one!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday! !


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! They are adorable. I know how you feel and those early morning kiddings. I was there 2 nights ago with 2 of my does kidding,Get some well deserved rest. Glad all is well


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome job! Beautiful babies! Congratulations and get some rest!!! :sleeping:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful babies!!! A big congrats! And great job getting them out!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

wonderful - beautiful doelings _ look forward to seeing them all up and playful -


----------



## Josephine28 (Jun 19, 2014)

Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats! Great job Snow White on pushing! Great job Candice on delivering!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats!!! :stars: Triplet does are always exciting, but wow, all upside down!! :shocked: That's awesome they all came out just fine though, love the mini snow white! :woohoo: :leap:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Boy she didn't want to make it easy on you but glad it all worked out. Congrats on having all does. Can she raise all 3 on her own?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Wow! What lovely little girls!!! You sure know your stuff when it comes to getting kids out!!! Congratulations....hope you get some sleep!:fireworks:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow, triplet doelings! Congrats!:stars: 
That's crazy they were all upside down, glad you were able to get them all out OK!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! So glad all turned out well!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

So happy for you! Thanks for sharing and scratching my kidding itch!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are all doing fine, even with this bitter cold. I put sweaters on them this afternoon. It's 15F right now with a wind chill of 3 degrees, YUCK!
They snuggle together in the front of the stall, but we'll most likely turn the heat lamp on this evening for them.

I used my daughter's camera to try and get some pics, but they wouldn't stand still lol I am used to using fast cameras, not waiting lol.
I have some video from my phone, but it's taking forever to upload.

Here are a few pics...

1st doeling - Snow White's mini me ♥









2nd doeling









3rd doeling













































My daughter loves them all, but this little lady has stolen her heart


















Poor mama, she was all baby, she is really sore, but she got outside and walked around for a few minutes while her babies were sleeping. She's drinking lots of water and getting feed and/or alfalfa pellets throughout the day and night. So hopefully as she heals up she'll feel much better.









I can't wait until they are able to get outside. I'm hoping Thursday they will be able to venture outside for a while. We'll also move them into the other side of the barn so they have more room - 16'x7' area all to themselves


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness...I'm in love  
I love baby Boer ears!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome to the world, gorgeous girls! And congratulations, Snow White! Good job, and we hope you have a nice rest now!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Which buck was she bred to?


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Congratulations! It doesn't get any better than triplet does our of a favorite goat! Woot woot!!! Hooray!!
Good job on getting them all delivered safely. Some people have mocked me for being vigilant about being at births. This is another story with a happy ending that illustrates why being at the birth is SOOO important. 
My phone is taking forever to open the pictures and I'm going crazy waiting to see them!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oooh! The pictures opened. They are SOOO CUUUUUTE!!!!
I want to squeeze them all. The white one is sure special. Beautiful. 
Your daughter looks very pleased with her new babies


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Which buck was she bred to?


I think I might have posted it at the very beginning of this thread, I posted it as Ajax <paint buck>, but my husband informed me it was Marshall who got her lol i originally wanted to breed her to the paint buck.

She was hand bred '1 time.' Not complaining


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

VVFarm said:


> Oooh! The pictures opened. They are SOOO CUUUUUTE!!!!
> I want to squeeze them all. The white one is sure special. Beautiful.
> Your daughter looks very pleased with her new babies


Thanks so much, we definitely adore that white baby, she's very precious. My daughter is just beyond excited that she had 3 does.

Mama should be able to raise them all, we may have to help her to make sure they all are getting their chance to nurse & grow well.
I need to get them weighed, I just haven't had a chance to do it. I think #3 might be the heaviest, #2 could be close, #1 is definitely a little one


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love the "mini mom"  They are all precious!


----------

